
'First 5G mobile net connection' claimed by Qualcomm - QAPereo
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-41652967
======
red5tar
They've been installing 5g cell towers in my city for the past 3 three yrs,
its about time they start making 5g for cellular devices.

